
Raising Venture Capital Guide - schappim
https://holloway.com/rvc
======
nscalf
Oh, so we can just throw up paid guides and sell them on Hacker News now? I
know it's a Sunday, but how did this get up here?

~~~
schappim
Some of us use hacker news as a book marking service :-)

